

A monad is just a monoid in the category of endofunctors, what's the problem? - gphilip
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3870088/a-monad-is-just-a-monoid-in-the-category-of-endofunctors-whats-the-problem

======
MichaelCrawford
Maybe I really am too old to write code anymore. :-/

